# Chievo - Juventus: 18 agosto 2018 ore 18. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (16 Agosto 2018)

La Serie A 2018/2019 apre con Chievo - Juventus, anticipo della prima giornata. Si gioca sabato 18 agosto 2018 alle ore 18 allo stadio Bentegodi di Verona.

Dove vedere Chievo - Juventus in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky, ed in streaming sui servizi online dell'emittente, a partire dalle ore 18 del 18 agosto 2018

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## zlatan (16 Agosto 2018)

Ragazzi si comincia non vedo l'ora. Ad ogni inizio di campionato ho una grande emozione, spero non mi facciano saltare il debutto a San Siro...


----------



## Djici (16 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Serie A 2018/2019 apre con Chievo - Juventus, anticipo della prima giornata. Si gioca sabato 18 agosto 2018 alle ore 18 allo stadio Bentegodi di Verona.
> 
> Dove vedere Chievo - Juventus in tv?
> 
> ...



Inizio con 6 gol per CR7


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Agosto 2018)

Come riportato da Sky, oltre alle normali forze di polizia, al Bentegodi saranno presenti anche le unità antiterrorismo. La presenza di Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato alle partite della Juventus visibilità mondiale e la presenza di tali unità potrebbe diventare prassi per tutto il campionato.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Agosto 2018)

Il Chievo contro la Juve e il Milan si piega sempre a 90°, non penso ci saranno eccezioni.


----------



## Jino (16 Agosto 2018)

La guarderò...solo per un motivo... l'impatto di Ronaldo in serie A.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2018)

La Juve NON vince secondo me


----------



## Dell'erba (16 Agosto 2018)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Il Chievo contro la Juve e il Milan si piega sempre a 90°, non penso ci saranno eccezioni.



Oddio in casa insomma


----------



## Dell'erba (16 Agosto 2018)

Cristiano l'ho visto ancora un po' macchinoso nei movimenti, penso ci vorrà tempo prima di vedere il vero CR7


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Agosto 2018)

Molto probabile il rinvio anche di questa partita.


----------



## zlatan (16 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Molto probabile il rinvio anche di questa partita.



E' ufficiale che ne rinviano solo 2. Giusto giocare durante i funerali e non far giocare una partita a 200 km di distanza la domenica ovviamente...


----------



## IlMusagete (16 Agosto 2018)

Rimanderanno anche questa, bisogna far debuttare CR7 al Gabinetto Stadium.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> E' ufficiale che ne rinviano solo 2. Giusto giocare durante i funerali e non far giocare una partita a 200 km di distanza la domenica ovviamente...



è ufficiale il rinvio della gara Sampdoria-Fiorentina e Milan-Genoa perchè le due squadre ne hanno fatto esplicita richiesta. Ma ora sembra che si stia per accodare anche la Juventus. Sabato è lutto nazionale, probabile salti anche la partita della Roma.


----------



## zlatan (16 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> è ufficiale il rinvio della gara Sampdoria-Fiorentina e Milan-Genoa perchè le due squadre ne hanno fatto esplicita richiesta. Ma ora sembra che si stia per accodare anche la Juventus. Sabato è lutto nazionale, probabile salti anche la partita della Roma.



Se la rinviano tutta se non altro evitiamo la beffa del meno 9 dopo 3 giornate. E soprattutto se le rinviano tutte, c'è la speranza che il 26 si giochi Milan -Genoa e non Napoli Milan.
Solo l'acquisto di Savic mi potrebbe far passare l'amarezza...


----------



## Jino (16 Agosto 2018)

Si parla che la Juve voglia rinviare pure lei... ma io ci credo poco.


----------



## Jino (16 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Se la rinviano tutta se non altro evitiamo la beffa del meno 9 dopo 3 giornate. E soprattutto se le rinviano tutte, c'è la speranza che il 26 si giochi Milan -Genoa e non Napoli Milan.
> Solo l'acquisto di Savic mi potrebbe far passare l'amarezza...



L'unica possibilità che possa andare a vederla lo stesso e non perda i soldi del biglietto è che venga rinviata durante le feste di natale e non durante un infrasettimanale... ma anche li è tutto da vedere, farmi 400km con il clima invernale non mi ispira affatto.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Serie A 2018/2019 apre con Chievo - Juventus, anticipo della prima giornata. Si gioca sabato 18 agosto 2018 alle ore 18 allo stadio Bentegodi di Verona.
> 
> Dove vedere Chievo - Juventus in tv?
> 
> ...



Questa ovviamente non si può rinviare. Il debutto di Cristina è più importante dei morti.


----------



## vota DC (17 Agosto 2018)

Mah. Secondo le formazioni previste Barzagli non gioca che era l'unico buono della BBC quindi ci sono al centro il miracolato Bonucci e licenza di uccidere Chiellini. Di forte in difesa c'è solo Sandro, l'altro è il coso che gli interisti hanno usato contro il Pordenone. Ok che è Chievo, ma che provino questi omini contro una squadra seria.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questa ovviamente non si può rinviare. Il debutto di Cristina è più importante dei morti.



Beh sì, sennò chi sente i mostri LGBT se rinviano l'esordio del loro collega


----------



## Dell'erba (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questa ovviamente non si può rinviare. Il debutto di Cristina è più importante dei morti.



Per il terremoto di amatrice s'è giocato. Non si possono fare morti di.serie a e b, ma vabe siamo ot


----------



## hakaishin (17 Agosto 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Mah. Secondo le formazioni previste Barzagli non gioca che era l'unico buono della BBC quindi ci sono al centro il miracolato Bonucci e licenza di uccidere Chiellini. Di forte in difesa c'è solo Sandro, l'altro è il coso che gli interisti hanno usato contro il Pordenone. Ok che è Chievo, ma che provino questi omini contro una squadra seria.



Addirittura? Un cesso di squadra insomma


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2018)

Ho deciso che quest'anno non guarderò manca mezza partita giocata dai gobbi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Agosto 2018)

vomito solo a pensare alla festa che ci sarà oggi con l'esordio di Ronaldo, e noi nemmeno giochiamo per rispetto ai morti. Che schifezza.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> vomito solo a pensare alla festa che ci sarà oggi con l'esordio di Ronaldo, e noi nemmeno giochiamo per rispetto ai morti. Che schifezza.



La juve non vince


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> La juve non vince



Se, vince e Ronaldo inizia con una doppietta. Mi ci gioco l'anima.


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Se, vince e Ronaldo inizia con una doppietta. Mi ci gioco l'anima.



Segnerà 2-3 gol


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Segnerà 2-3 gol



solo al pensiero di tutta la settimana che dovrò sorbirmi i servizi in tv su quanto è forte Ronaldo, e l'esordio da favola mi vorrei tagliare le vene.


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Agosto 2018)

Ufficiali

Chievo (4-3-3): Sorrentino; Cacciatore, Tomovic, Rossettini, De Paoli; Rigoni, Radovanovic, Hetemaj; Birsa, Stepinski, Giaccherini. All. D'Anna

Juventus (4-2-3-1): Szczesny; Cancelo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Khedira, Pjanic; Cuadrado, Dybala, Douglas Costa; Ronaldo. All. Allegri


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiali
> 
> Chievo (4-3-3): Sorrentino; Cacciatore, Tomovic, Rossettini, De Paoli; Rigoni, Radovanovic, Hetemaj; Birsa, Stepinski, Giaccherini. All. D'Anna
> 
> Juventus (4-2-3-1): Szczesny; Cancelo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Khedira, Pjanic; Cuadrado, Dybala, Douglas Costa; Ronaldo. All. Allegri



Partita equilibrata.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Agosto 2018)

Certo che la Juve ha una pressione pazzesca

Allegri fa sempre partenze così così storicamente, ma questa volta non può permetterselo


----------



## Hellscream (18 Agosto 2018)

Il primo 6-0 di stagione


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiali
> 
> Chievo (4-3-3): Sorrentino; Cacciatore, Tomovic, Rossettini, De Paoli; Rigoni, Radovanovic, Hetemaj; Birsa, Stepinski, Giaccherini. All. D'Anna
> 
> Juventus (4-2-3-1): Szczesny; Cancelo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Khedira, Pjanic; Cuadrado, Dybala, Douglas Costa; Ronaldo. All. Allegri



Mi sembra più un 2-3-1-4


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Agosto 2018)

Prevedo una vittoria per 3 set a 0.


----------



## LadyRoss (18 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Partita equilibrata.



Ahahahaha...
Io per questo campionato vorrei tre cose:
Il Milan in Champions
Gonzalo capocannoniere
.....e Ronaldo infortunato.....(niente di grave si intende.....)

Scusatemi ma non è ancora cominciata la stagione e già non lo sopporto più....
Lo so è antisportivo però..........


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Agosto 2018)

Prevedo un gol di cr7 uno di dybala per non sfigurare e ovviamente gol di bonucci


----------



## fabri47 (18 Agosto 2018)

Per me segnano già al primo minuto, massimo nei primi 5.


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2018)

che stadio scandaloso quello a verona


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2018)

stanno fischiando bonucci


----------



## fabri47 (18 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per me segnano già al primo minuto, massimo nei primi 5.


Taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaac!


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Agosto 2018)

finita


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Agosto 2018)

Ahahahah


----------



## kYMERA (18 Agosto 2018)

Finisce almeno 6-7 a 0


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Agosto 2018)

se continua così ne fanno 7-8


----------



## Miro (18 Agosto 2018)

Vabbè è il Chievo, che vi aspettavate...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se continua così ne fanno 7-8



Il Chievo è entrato col coltello tra i denti


----------



## Wildbone (18 Agosto 2018)

Fa impressione vedere Ronaldo in Serie A: sembra quasi una partita di beneficenza.


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2018)

Ma lasciate perdere, che la guardate a fare?


----------



## dottor Totem (18 Agosto 2018)

Comunque continuo a pensare che a fare la differenza in questa juve sia douglas costa. Giocatore impressionante per continuità e qualità.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Agosto 2018)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Comunque continuo a pensare che a fare la differenza in questa juve sia douglas costa. Giocatore impressionante per continuità e qualità.



Vero, giocatore fenomenale.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Agosto 2018)

90% possesso palla, ok


----------



## Naruto98 (18 Agosto 2018)

Ho guardato mezzora di questa farsa da vendere al mercato mondiale, ora cambio canale e mi guardo una partita vera: Chelsea-Arsenal.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Agosto 2018)

*GOOOOL Stepinski 1-1.*


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Agosto 2018)

grande Bonucci


----------



## fabri47 (18 Agosto 2018)

Stepisni ha fatto un colpo di testa alla CR7  .


----------



## LadyRoss (18 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> grande Bonucci



Ci ha messo lo zampino??………


----------



## Wildbone (18 Agosto 2018)

Il gioco della Juve è mortifero, comunque.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Ci ha messo lo zampino??………


Lo ha perso in marcatura  .


----------



## Raryof (18 Agosto 2018)

Ditemi che è stato Bonucci...


----------



## kYMERA (18 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> grande Bonucci



gran gol


----------



## dottor Totem (18 Agosto 2018)

Errore di posizionamento di Bonucci, ma gran gol di Stepinski.


----------



## Wildbone (18 Agosto 2018)

Giaccherinho sta giocando meglio di Ronaldo.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lo ha perso in marcatura  .



Musica per le mie orecchie


----------



## LadyRoss (18 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lo ha perso in marcatura  .



Per noi non è una novità...forse per loro sarà una brutta sorpresa.....
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh.......Chievo resisti ti prego!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7vinte (18 Agosto 2018)

Che schifo di cross tomovic. Era una buona occasione


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (18 Agosto 2018)

Tranquilli... 

Dovesse il Chievo resistere arriverà il rigorino risolutore...


----------



## fabri47 (18 Agosto 2018)

Ronaldo al momento male, ma non mi sorprendo così tanto. E' in un campionato totalmente nuovo ed ha bisogno di tempo per ingranare e poi mancano ancora 45 minuti...


----------



## Cataldinho (18 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ronaldo al momento male, ma non mi sorprendo così tanto. E' in un campionato totalmente nuovo ed ha bisogno di tempo per ingranare e poi mancano ancora 45 minuti...



Non è abituato ai difensori appiccicati o che vanno in anticipo. Dovrà abituarsi un po.


----------



## dottor Totem (18 Agosto 2018)

Non vorrei pontificare dopo mezzora di partita, ma sinceramente la difesa della juve la vedo in grande difficoltà. Chiellini sarà fuori forma ma sembra fermo sulle gambe.


----------



## Ecthelion (18 Agosto 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Tranquilli...
> 
> Dovesse il Chievo resistere arriverà il rigorino risolutore...



E' palese, ovvio, scontato, certissimo.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Agosto 2018)

adesso segnerà doppietta Ronaldo eroe


----------



## fabri47 (18 Agosto 2018)

*Gol del Chievo 2-1. Giaccherini su rigore.*


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (18 Agosto 2018)

Giaccheriniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!


----------



## Wildbone (18 Agosto 2018)

Che dicevo? Giaccherini migliore in campo.


----------



## Raryof (18 Agosto 2018)

Giaccherinhoooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ecthelion (18 Agosto 2018)

Abbiamo gufato da professionisti, ora però mi aspetto un rig anche per la Rubentus


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Agosto 2018)

Ma davvero Allegri ha tolto Cuadrado per la Bernarda?!?


----------



## kYMERA (18 Agosto 2018)

Dite quello che volete ma Giaccherini da noi a sinistra sarebbe titolare inamovibile.


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2018)

la juve gioca malissimo in difesa balla..


----------



## LukeLike (18 Agosto 2018)

Chi ha fatto fallo da rigore?


----------



## Wildbone (18 Agosto 2018)

È alto un metro!


----------



## LadyRoss (18 Agosto 2018)

Purtroppo non posso vederla....però......resisteteeeeeeeeeeee!!!
Non ci posso credere....finisse così i quotidiani sportivi dovranno inventarsi qualcosa per l’esordio di Ronaldo... (lo so che non finirà così...)


----------



## kYMERA (18 Agosto 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Chi ha fatto fallo da rigore?



Cancelo.
Preso in velocita' da Giaccherinho


----------



## Wildbone (18 Agosto 2018)

Pjanic si meriterebbe una gamba rotta. Maledetto buffone simulatore.


----------



## dottor Totem (18 Agosto 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Chi ha fatto fallo da rigore?



Cancelo


----------



## LukeLike (18 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Cancelo.
> Preso in velocita' da Giaccherinho



Ahah, abbastanza comica come scena


----------



## dottor Totem (18 Agosto 2018)

Mandzukic è inevitabile. L'unico che può cambiare una partita storta.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Agosto 2018)

Attenzione a Mandzukic...


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Agosto 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Chi ha fatto fallo da rigore?



Il cancello


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (18 Agosto 2018)

Grande parata di Sorrentino sul portoghese...


----------



## Wildbone (18 Agosto 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Grande parata di Sorrentino sul portoghese...



Paratona, ma grande giocata di quello nuovo.


----------



## markjordan (18 Agosto 2018)

ma il fastidio della schermata replay tim dy sky ?
ma le botte nessun ammonito ?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (18 Agosto 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Paratona, ma grande giocata di quello nuovo.



Vero... Speriamo che il fortino regga!!!


----------



## Wildbone (18 Agosto 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Vero... Speriamo che il fortino regga!!!



Dubito, onestamente. Fatto sta che il gioco della Juve è sempre terribile, visto il quoziente tecnico.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Agosto 2018)

scontatissimo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Agosto 2018)

Dimmi te se doveva segnare quello schifo umano


----------



## markjordan (18 Agosto 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dimmi te se doveva segnare quello schifo umano


mi sembra autogol


----------



## kYMERA (18 Agosto 2018)

Su calcio d'angolo battuto da Bernardeschi che non si sa per quale motivo nonostante abbia dato una manata in faccia, volontariamente, sia ancora in campo e neanche ammonito.
Soliti trattamenti


----------



## dottor Totem (18 Agosto 2018)

Sorrentino sta facendo come sempre quando è in giornata, una partita da fenomeno.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Agosto 2018)

E vai col furtarello, olè


----------



## markjordan (18 Agosto 2018)

se non e' fallo quello
x poco l'ammazza
ma x la rissa neanche un giallo ?

ah ecco , non dato

ma l'arbitro e' conte ?


----------



## kYMERA (18 Agosto 2018)

Chiellini è una vergogna umana.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Agosto 2018)

Se Ronaldo serviva per uccidere il portiere e segnare cosí a porta vuota, bastava acquistassero Pasquale Bruno.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Agosto 2018)

Meno male che c'è il VAR


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Agosto 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Meno male che c'è il VAR




Quindi?


----------



## Hellscream (18 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Chiellini è una vergogna umana.



L'uomo più antisportivo della galassia DA SEMPRE.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Agosto 2018)

Come può un arbitro in buonafede convalidare un gol del genere in prima battuta?


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2018)

era fallo di mano di ronaldo


----------



## Hellscream (18 Agosto 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Quindi?



Cosa quind?


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Agosto 2018)

e figurati


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Agosto 2018)

Vabbè ecco qua il gol


----------



## markjordan (18 Agosto 2018)

questo doveva essere espulso


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete ma Giaccherini da noi a sinistra sarebbe titolare inamovibile.


Giaccherini vale 37 Borini


----------



## Nils (18 Agosto 2018)

Chievo vergognoso, si è scansato visibilmente.


----------



## dottor Totem (18 Agosto 2018)

L'ostacolo era proprio Sorrentino.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Agosto 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Certo che la Juve ha una pressione pazzesca
> 
> Allegri fa sempre partenze così così storicamente, ma questa volta non può permetterselo



mah, io non ho mai capito sta cosa che avere i grandi giocatori mette in difficoltà gli allenatori invece che esaltarli
può essere così con gli allenatori che non credono in se stessi

Allegri è sempre andato avanti per la sua strada pur essendo sempre stato messo in discussione dal primo giorno che ha preso il posto di Leonardo al Milan e poi dal primo giorno che ha preso il posto di Conte alla Juventus
anche stavolta farà uguale, magari prende qualche palo in faccia come gli capita ogni tanto, poi si riprende e raggiunge gli obiettivi, come del resto fanno i grandi allenatori


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2018)

Non vi fate il sangue amaro. Lasciate perdere. Non li guardate.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Chievo vergognoso, si è scansato visibilmente.



La Juventus è semplicemente superiore. Se il Chievo avesse fatto 5 gol, i gobbi ne avrebbero fatti 6.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Agosto 2018)

Autogol di Bani ma sky da gol di Bonucci. perché?


----------



## kYMERA (18 Agosto 2018)

Assurdo. Questo entra, tira una manata in faccia ad uno, lo butta a terra. L'arbitro invece di cacciarlo dice "datevi la mano".
Ovviamente gol e assist.

E' un campionato di folli.


----------



## Kaw (18 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non vi fate il sangue amaro. Lasciate perdere. Non li guardate.


L'ho guardata solo perchè era la prima di campionato, d'ora in poi guarderò solo i big match.

Sono sculati nell'anima, certo che era quasi finita, un briciolo di attenzione in più da parte del Chievo e non la vincevano.
Sarebbe stato divertente seguire il post gara.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Agosto 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Cosa quind?



Non si capisce il risultato... si capisce solo che la juve ruba


----------



## markjordan (18 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Autogol di Bani ma sky da gol di Bonucci. perché?


forse e' autogol anche il 3


----------



## kYMERA (18 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La Juventus è semplicemente superiore. Se il Chievo avesse fatto 5 gol, i gobbi ne avrebbero fatti 6.



Si con un giocatore in campo che doveva essere espulso e che invece fa gol e assist.
Solito campionato truccato in partenza. Di cosa stiamo parlando.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Agosto 2018)

Sempre la solita storia...


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Agosto 2018)

La rosa della Juventus è oltremodo pazzesca. La serie A come la Francia, c'è il psg e poi il vuoto.


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Si con un giocatore in campo che doveva essere espulso e che invece fa gol e assist.
> Solito campionato truccato in partenza. Di cosa stiamo parlando.


Tutto questo non fa che rendere ancora più superiore la Juventus. Alla gente non sta bene ma riempirà ancora una volta gli stadi e gli abbinamenti tv. Ben gli sta


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Agosto 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> La rosa della Juventus è oltremodo pazzesca. La serie A come la Francia, c'è il psg e poi il vuoto.



Hanno una rosa fortissima poco da dire.


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Agosto 2018)

Ho visto sia in campo che in tribuna molta gente riflettere sui fatti di Genova... Anche quando Sorrentino faceva i rinvii e gli urlavano "mer.a" lo facevano con il dolore nel cuore.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Agosto 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Ho visto sia in campo che in tribuna molta gente riflettere sui fatti di Genova... Anche quando Sorrentino faceva i rinvii e gli urlavano "mer.a" lo facevano con il dolore nel cuore.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Agosto 2018)

26 tiri a 6. Ma il Chievo stava vincendo. Il calcio è fatto così. Non deve per forza sempre vincere la più forte, ma in Serie A questa regola non esiste. La partita non l'ho vista, ma da quello che leggo hanno rubato. Ma questo è un fatto negativo per il campionato, ma positivo per la Champions. Non vinceranno nemmeno quest'anno in Europa. Spero che escano di nuovo contro il Real.


----------



## dottor Totem (18 Agosto 2018)

Juve sorpresa dal chievo che non si è impressionato più di tanto da Ronaldo.

Dite quello che volete ma dal Chievo che partita vi aspettate? Che comandi il gioco e il possesso palla? 

C'è voluto Ronaldo, il ritorno di Bonucci, un piccolo aiutino dell'arbitro e lo stordimento del portiere per vincere contro il Chievo. Poi è chiaro che la juve doveva vincere.


----------



## Davidoff (18 Agosto 2018)

Ma che li guardate a fare? Quest'anno faranno più di 100 punti tra rosa assurda e arbitri che li aiutano.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Agosto 2018)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Juve sorpresa dal chievo che non si è impressionato più di tanto da Ronaldo.
> 
> Dite quello che volete ma dal Chievo che partita vi aspettate? Che comandi il gioco e il possesso palla?
> 
> C'è voluto Ronaldo, il ritorno di Bonucci, un piccolo aiutino dell'arbitro e lo stordimento del portiere per vincere contro il Chievo. Poi è chiaro che la juve doveva vincere.



Ma nessuno si aspettasse mica che il Chievo giocasse come il Real Madrid.
Mi aspettavo semplicemente un giocatore espulso dopo aver tirato una manata in pieno volto ad un giocatore che non gli aveva fatto niente. Invece "datevi la mano" e voletevi bene.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (18 Agosto 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> La rosa della Juventus è oltremodo pazzesca. La serie A come la Francia, c'è il psg e poi il vuoto.



Ehh.. allora Allegri è un ces.. che cammina perchè e impossibile che questi con CR7,Messi,
Maradona,Pelè in campo per vincere devono sempre rubare..


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Agosto 2018)

Non hanno rubato niente dai. Bernardeschi al massimo poteva essere ammonito, ma non espulso, gli da un buffetto.
Detto ciò è la solita Juve, vincono grazie all'enorme divario tecnico-atletico che c'è tra loro e le altre squadre, Allegri è bravo a gestire la squadra. Vediamo se in Europa basterà, con un Ronaldo che potrà essere determinante in questo caso.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (18 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non hanno rubato niente dai. Bernardeschi al massimo poteva essere ammonito, ma non espulso, gli da un buffetto.
> Detto ciò è la solita Juve, vincono grazie all'enorme divario tecnico-atletico che c'è tra loro e le altre squadre, Allegri è bravo a gestire la squadra. Vediamo se in Europa basterà, con un Ronaldo che potrà essere determinante in questo caso.



Il fatto che non è stato nemmeno ammunito già ti fa capire tutto..
Altri per una reazione minore si sono presi anche 2 giornate di squalifica,
che significa dopo un fallo di reazione che l'arbitro gli fa dare la mano?
neanche quando giocano i bambini in parrocchia si vedono stè cose..


----------



## kYMERA (18 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non hanno rubato niente dai. Bernardeschi al massimo poteva essere ammonito, ma non espulso, gli da un buffetto.
> Detto ciò è la solita Juve, vincono grazie all'enorme divario tecnico-atletico che c'è tra loro e le altre squadre, Allegri è bravo a gestire la squadra. Vediamo se in Europa basterà, con un Ronaldo che potrà essere determinante in questo caso.



Che vuol dire buffetto? Ma stai scherzando? Conosci il regolamento?
Anche un tentativo di violenza è punito con il rosso, a maggior ragione un contatto di reazione (dove l'altra parte non ti ha fatto assolutamente nulla).

Qui non viene nemmeno ammonito e finisce tutto con un "datevi la mano" cit.
Ma stiamo scherzando?

Ovviamente sul 2-1 per il Chievo, Bernardeschi farà gol e assist.


----------



## markjordan (18 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non hanno rubato niente dai. Bernardeschi al massimo poteva essere ammonito, ma non espulso, gli da un buffetto.
> Detto ciò è la solita Juve, vincono grazie all'enorme divario tecnico-atletico che c'è tra loro e le altre squadre, Allegri è bravo a gestire la squadra. Vediamo se in Europa basterà, con un Ronaldo che potrà essere determinante in questo caso.


un giocatore del Milan si beccava un bel rosso e 3 giornate


----------



## leviatano (18 Agosto 2018)

Per essere la prima non si può giudicare, ma già due pere dal chievo alla prima giornata.
In Italia può bastare, in europa la vedo dura se giocano così.


----------



## odasensei (18 Agosto 2018)

mah ho visto in tutto 45 minuti (30 iniziali, 15 ripresa) e Ronaldo prima punta non m'è piaciuto molto...vero che è la prima giornata ma ha troppo traffico attorno, vedremo più avanti come si evolve la situazione


----------



## leviatano (18 Agosto 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> mah ho visto in tutto 45 minuti (30 iniziali, 15 ripresa) e Ronaldo prima punta non m'è piaciuto molto...vero che è la prima giornata ma ha troppo traffico attorno, vedremo più avanti come si evolve la situazione



Infatti Ronaldo non è una prima punta, prima lo capiscono e meglio è.


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Infatti Ronaldo non è una prima punta, prima lo capiscono e meglio è.



Per me può anche fare la prima punta, ma va detta una cosa, a Madrid e con il Portogallo tutti giocano per lui. Oggi non è stato cosi. Vedremo se nei prossimi mesi i giocatori si metteranno con il tempo al servizio del campione portoghese oppure se sarà semplicemente un grande campione all'interno di un contesto globale.


----------



## Wildbone (18 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me può anche fare la prima punta, ma va detta una cosa, a Madrid e con il Portogallo tutti giocano per lui. Oggi non è stato cosi. Vedremo se nei prossimi mesi i giocatori si metteranno con il tempo al servizio del campione portoghese oppure se sarà semplicemente un grande campione all'interno di un contesto globale.



A me è sembrato proprio che oggi cercassero il più possibile di non servirlo, come se Allegri avesse dato disposizione di far giocare tutti, per dimostrare che la Juve non è (e non diventerà) Ronaldocentrica.


----------



## Asso_86 (19 Agosto 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> mah ho visto in tutto 45 minuti (30 iniziali, 15 ripresa) e Ronaldo prima punta non m'è piaciuto molto...vero che è la prima giornata ma ha troppo traffico attorno, vedremo più avanti come si evolve la situazione



È stato scolastico e servito poco.

Quando è stato allargato a sinistra però ha spaccato


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Agosto 2018)

Ma che persona meritevole di dolore è Bonucci, che ha avuto pure il coraggio di esultare su un palese autogol? Booooo


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma che persona meritevole di dolore è Bonucci, che ha avuto pure il coraggio di esultare su un palese autogol? Booooo



Perché Chiellini che sbraitava con Sorrentino svenuto a terra?


----------



## bmb (19 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Perché Chiellini che sbraitava con Sorrentino svenuto a terra?



Con Pjanic che intimidiva l'arbitro a mezzo metro mentre controllava il var.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Con Pjanic che intimidiva l'arbitro a mezzo metro mentre controllava il var.



Comunque vedete veramente quello che volete vedere.
Vi raccontate una vostra realtà


----------



## Asso_86 (19 Agosto 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Comunque vedete veramente quello che volete vedere.
> Vi raccontate una vostra realtà



Più che altro due rigori negati e un gol annullato. Però abbiamo rubato


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (19 Agosto 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> È stato scolastico e servito poco.
> 
> Quando è stato allargato a sinistra però ha spaccato



Deve prendere contezza di un campionato nuovo, tatticamente ben diverso da quello in cui ha giocato per anni: è giusto esigere qualche giornata di adattamento. Una volta che avrà capito come funzionano le cose, tornerà devastante come prima! 
Come ha giocato il nostro ex capitano?


----------



## leviatano (19 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me può anche fare la prima punta, ma va detta una cosa, a Madrid e con il Portogallo tutti giocano per lui. Oggi non è stato cosi. Vedremo se nei prossimi mesi i giocatori si metteranno con il tempo al servizio del campione portoghese oppure se sarà semplicemente un grande campione all'interno di un contesto globale.



Proprio questo! bravo!.

ci dev'essere qualcuno dietro o Dybala o Costa che fa il lavoro sporco per lui per poterlo mettere in grado di segnare, se si mantiene sulle spalle tutto l'attacco non ce la fa.
Solo che al Real Madrid creavano 20 palle gol a partita pulitissime, solo che qui è tutta un'altra storia come gioco e come filosofia.
O lo lasciano libero di svariare senza dettami tattici che gli si impone o la vedo ardua per lui, partendo dal presupposto che comunque in doppiacifra ci va, ma non aspettatevi le cifre spagnole di gol, quelle non le ha manco raggiunte con il Portogallo.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Agosto 2018)

Avrà i suoi bei grattacapi Allegri : cr7 corre poco e male senza palla, lasciato solo davanti spunta la juve e quindi sarebbe meglio affiancargli un centravanti.....
Ho visto una brutta juve. Disunita, lunga , con una fase difensiva sbagliata nei tempi e nelle scalate.
Dybala il solito giocatorino.
Alla fine Allegri troverà certamente la formula migliore perchè tatticamente è bravo ma sarà la formula che piace a cr7 e ne esalta le qualità?
E' alto il rischio che Allegri tiri, come al solito, la coperta verso il basso per coprirsi con tutto ciò che ne consegue.
Con cr7 la palla va tenuta, il gioco va fatto. Tutti concetti sconosciuti ad acciughina.


----------



## bmb (19 Agosto 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Comunque vedete veramente quello che volete vedere.
> Vi raccontate una vostra realtà



Ah quindi è una leggenda popolare che per qualsiasi fischio arbitrale vi radunate a cerchio intorno al direttore di gara cercando di spostare le decisioni in una certa direzione?


----------



## Zenos (19 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ah quindi è una leggenda popolare che per qualsiasi fischio arbitrale vi radunate a cerchio intorno al direttore di gara cercando di spostare le decisioni in una certa direzione?



Ma cosa hai al posto del cuore?


----------



## bmb (19 Agosto 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Più che altro due rigori negati e un gol annullato. Però abbiamo rubato



Ho visto la partita a spezzoni, leggendo in giro non c'è nessun sito che parla di rigori negati a favore della Juve. Quanto al gol annullato, avete un regolamento a parte?


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Comunque vedete veramente quello che volete vedere.
> Vi raccontate una vostra realtà



Sei su un forum del Milan, quindi vedi di regolarti. Se vuoi parlare di calcio, siamo aperti a tutti. Ma non provocare.


----------



## juventino (19 Agosto 2018)

Per Bernardeschi poteva anche starci il giallo, ma l’episodio più clamoroso è il mancato rigore concesso per la spinta a Cancelo. Il rigore di Cuadrado non ci sta mai, si è praticamente tuffato.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Agosto 2018)

Questi non perdono punti nemmeno quando potrebbero, non ce ne sarà per nessuno neanche quest'anno. Hanno troppe alternative dalla panca per cambiare la partita, ricordiamo che Bernardeschi glielo abbiamo finanziato noi l'anno scorso coi soldi di Bonucci


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Agosto 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Più che altro due rigori negati e un gol annullato. Però abbiamo rubato



Ma quali rigori? Ho visto la partita e non so di cosa tu stia parlando sinceramente.
Uno forse su Ronaldo nel secondo tempo ma era fuori area. Il secondo non saprei.


----------



## odasensei (19 Agosto 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> È stato scolastico e servito poco.
> 
> Quando è stato allargato a sinistra però ha spaccato



Si infatti
Posto che, ripeto, ho visto davvero poco per valutare, da punta centrale è troppo isolato e tranne qualche occasione è sempre stato servito spalle alla porta, che non è il suo gioco ideale...probabilmente nei big match e in Champions sarà una soluzione più efficace


----------



## Asso_86 (19 Agosto 2018)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Deve prendere contezza di un campionato nuovo, tatticamente ben diverso da quello in cui ha giocato per anni: è giusto esigere qualche giornata di adattamento. Una volta che avrà capito come funzionano le cose, tornerà devastante come prima!
> Come ha giocato il nostro ex capitano?



Errore madornale lasciando Stepinski libero a centro area.

Per il resto normale amministrazione


----------



## Asso_86 (19 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Avrà i suoi bei grattacapi Allegri : cr7 corre poco e male senza palla, lasciato solo davanti spunta la juve e quindi sarebbe meglio affiancargli un centravanti.....
> Ho visto una brutta juve. Disunita, lunga , con una fase difensiva sbagliata nei tempi e nelle scalate.
> Dybala il solito giocatorino.
> Alla fine Allegri troverà certamente la formula migliore perchè tatticamente è bravo ma sarà la formula che piace a cr7 e ne esalta le qualità?
> ...



Diró una cosa impopolare tra i miei compagni di tifo, ma necessaria:

La miglior Juve possibile non contempla Dybala


----------



## Atletico Maniero (19 Agosto 2018)

Sembrava una partita stregata, 22 tiri e possesso palla oltre il 70% e non si riusciva a sfondare fra parate a raffica di Sorrentino (alcune notevolissime) interventi eroici dei difensori ed errori nell'ultimo passaggio. Quelli sono usciti cinque volte dalla loro metà campo (basti pensare che il loro possesso palla totale nella metà-campo avversaria è stato di 5 minuti e 3 secondi) e hanno fatto 2 goal. Vittoria strameritata e risultato oltremodo bugiardo.


----------



## LukeLike (19 Agosto 2018)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Sembrava una partita stregata, 22 tiri e possesso palla oltre il 70% e non si riusciva a sfondare fra parate a raffica di Sorrentino (alcune notevolissime) interventi eroici dei difensori ed errori nell'ultimo passaggio. Quelli sono usciti cinque volte dalla loro metà campo (basti pensare che il loro possesso palla totale nella metà-campo avversaria è stato di 5 minuti e 3 secondi) e hanno fatto 2 goal. Vittoria strameritata e risultato oltremodo bugiardo.



Stai parlando del CHIEVO eh...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Agosto 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Errore madornale lasciando Skorupski libero a centro area.
> 
> Per il resto normale amministrazione



Skorupski è il portiere del Bologna, forse intendevi Stepinski.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per Bernardeschi poteva anche starci il giallo, ma l’episodio più clamoroso è il mancato rigore concesso per la spinta a Cancelo. Il rigore di Cuadrado non ci sta mai, si è praticamente tuffato.



Sono d’accordo. 
Rigore su Cancelo clamoroso. Forse non fischiato per non uccidere la partita, ma poi si é visto che quasi costa alla Juventus 3 punti.

La Juve ha comunque diversi problemi con l’inserimento di CR7. Mi ha colpito in particolare un’azione del primo tempo dove Dybala salta l’uomo passa in estensione a CR7 e va a proporsi per chiudere il triangolo per un facile gol, ma CR7 lo ignora.
Dybala altri 2-3 pezzi cosí e passa alla modalitá fanc.lo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Agosto 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Diró una cosa impopolare tra i miei compagni di tifo, ma necessaria:
> 
> La miglior Juve possibile non contempla Dybala



L’anno prossimo allora vi diamo supporto per fargli togliere il disturbo come Higuain.


----------



## juventino (19 Agosto 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Diró una cosa impopolare tra i miei compagni di tifo, ma necessaria:
> 
> La miglior Juve possibile non contempla Dybala



La realtà che molti non vogliono ammettere è che Dybala è una seconda punta pura, di quelle vecchio stile, che nel calcio di oggi ha senso soltanto come falso nove alla Villa o Aguero (anche loro ex seconde punte). O lo mettiamo al centro del tridente o continuerà ad essere sempre troppo limitato.


----------



## vota DC (19 Agosto 2018)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Sembrava una partita stregata, 22 tiri e possesso palla oltre il 70% e non si riusciva a sfondare fra parate a raffica di Sorrentino (alcune notevolissime) interventi eroici dei difensori ed errori nell'ultimo passaggio. Quelli sono usciti cinque volte dalla loro metà campo (basti pensare che il loro possesso palla totale nella metà-campo avversaria è stato di 5 minuti e 3 secondi) e hanno fatto 2 goal. Vittoria strameritata e risultato oltremodo bugiardo.



Per i gol fatti è stata sfortuna, per quelli subiti inettitudine, tra l'altro non si può migliorare: cancelo viene dall'inter e apre la propria porta, Bonucci si è visto al Milan, Chiellini ok in Italia perché è impunito ma se deve fare attenzione all'arbitro perde il suo unico punto forte.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> La realtà che molti non vogliono ammettere è che Dybala è una seconda punta pura, di quelle vecchio stile, che nel calcio di oggi ha senso soltanto come falso nove alla Villa o Aguero (anche loro ex seconde punte). O lo mettiamo al centro del tridente o continuerà ad essere sempre troppo limitato.



Stessa cosa che scrivevo ieri, finirà che Dybala giocherà in mezzo e Ronaldo all'ala. Soprattutto quando giocherete col 433.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Più che altro due rigori negati e un gol annullato. Però abbiamo rubato



Ma non glielo togli dalla testa.
Vedono mostri e fantasmi ovunque i tifosi non juventini


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Avrà i suoi bei grattacapi Allegri : cr7 corre poco e male senza palla, lasciato solo davanti spunta la juve e quindi sarebbe meglio affiancargli un centravanti.....
> Ho visto una brutta juve. Disunita, lunga , con una fase difensiva sbagliata nei tempi e nelle scalate.
> Dybala il solito giocatorino.
> Alla fine Allegri troverà certamente la formula migliore perchè tatticamente è bravo ma sarà la formula che piace a cr7 e ne esalta le qualità?
> ...



Sono tristemente d’accordo


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sei su un forum del Milan, quindi vedi di regolarti. Se vuoi parlare di calcio, siamo aperti a tutti. Ma non provocare.



Non mi sono mai permesso di provocare.
Ci mancherebbe.
Ho solo fatto una puntualizzazione


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Agosto 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma non glielo togli dalla testa.
> Vedono mostri e fantasmi ovunque.



Anche fosse, chissà come mai, notoriamente le partite della Juve sono limpide e la vostra storia non annovera episodi clamorosi in malafede e vittorie europee a base di sangue


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma quali rigori? Ho visto la partita e non so di cosa tu stia parlando sinceramente.
> Uno forse su Ronaldo nel secondo tempo ma era fuori area. Il secondo non saprei.



Rigore netto su cancelo.
Altri rigori non ne ho visti.
L’espulsione di Bernardeschi nom sta ne in cielo ne in terra


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Stessa cosa che scrivevo ieri, finirà che Dybala giocherà in mezzo e Ronaldo all'ala. Soprattutto quando giocherete col 433.



Mi sembra la cosa più logica


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Anche fosse, chissà come mai, notoriamente le partite della Juve sono limpide e la vostra storia non annovera episodi clamorosi in malafede e vittorie europee a base di sangue



Sempre questo dite. Io sono fatto in maniera diversa. 
Negli anni di magagne cose poco limpide io ne hi viste a bizzeffe per varie squadre. Ma la loro grandezza era tale che me ne fregavo e mi concentravo sulla loro forza. Lo faccio ancora cosi. Vedi il real. Cose poco limpide ne fa a iosa ma come puoi non dire che sono pazzeschi? Non si può sempre trovare il fantasma dove non c’è. Come si puodore che la juve ieri abbia rubato?


----------



## vota DC (19 Agosto 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Rigore netto su cancelo.
> Altri rigori non ne ho visti.
> L’espulsione di Bernardeschi nom sta ne in cielo ne in terra



Ma quindi può fare fallo solo usando i piedi? L'altro anno lo graziavano ogni volta che giocava a pallavolo, quest'anno ha imparato a non toccare la palla con le mani, ma non è che può toccare tutto il resto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Agosto 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sempre questo dite. Io sono fatto in maniera diversa.
> Negli anni di magagne cose poco limpide io ne hi viste a bizzeffe per varie squadre. Ma la loro grandezza era tale che me ne fregavo e mi concentravo sulla loro forza. Lo faccio ancora cosi. Vedi il real. Cose poco limpide ne fa a iosa ma come puoi non dire che sono pazzeschi? Non si può sempre trovare il fantasma dove non c’è. Come si puodore che la juve ieri abbia rubato?



Non discuto di ieri, non l'ho vista in quanto non volevo dare audience alla comunità LGBT vista la presenza di Ronaldo, il mio era un discorso più ampio.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non discuto di ieri, non l'ho vista in quanto non volevo dare audience alla comunità LGBT vista la presenza di Ronaldo, il mio era un discorso più ampio.



Io mi riferivo a ieri come esempio per ogni partita.


----------



## Dell'erba (19 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Avrà i suoi bei grattacapi Allegri : cr7 corre poco e male senza palla, lasciato solo davanti spunta la juve e quindi sarebbe meglio affiancargli un centravanti.....
> Ho visto una brutta juve. Disunita, lunga , con una fase difensiva sbagliata nei tempi e nelle scalate.
> Dybala il solito giocatorino.
> Alla fine Allegri troverà certamente la formula migliore perchè tatticamente è bravo ma sarà la formula che piace a cr7 e ne esalta le qualità?
> ...



Dopo 10 giorni di allenamento di buona parte dei.titolari, giocatoei che devono conoscersi, gambe pesanti come sempre storicamente all'inixio con allegri ecc

E già de prufundis a ronaldo? 

Ok.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Avrà i suoi bei grattacapi Allegri : cr7 corre poco e male senza palla, lasciato solo davanti spunta la juve e quindi sarebbe meglio affiancargli un centravanti.....
> Ho visto una brutta juve. Disunita, lunga , con una fase difensiva sbagliata nei tempi e nelle scalate.
> Dybala il solito giocatorino.
> Alla fine Allegri troverà certamente la formula migliore perchè tatticamente è bravo ma sarà la formula che piace a cr7 e ne esalta le qualità?
> ...



CR7 è il migliore di tutti e unico, indiscutibile, ma come dico dall'inizio avrà più difficoltà di quello che si pensi giocando da punta unica in Italia.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma quindi può fare fallo solo usando i piedi? L'altro anno lo graziavano ogni volta che giocava a pallavolo, quest'anno ha imparato a non toccare la palla con le mani, ma non è che può toccare tutto il resto.



Non capisco il senso del tuo messaggio.
Se ti riferisci allo spintone di Bernardeschi era una reazione ad una provocazione. Ed era uno spintone. Non certo un pugno o uno schiaffo


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Dopo 10 giorni di allenamento di buona parte dei.titolari, giocatoei che devono conoscersi, gambe pesanti come sempre storicamente all'inixio con allegri ecc
> 
> E già de prufundis a ronaldo?
> 
> Ok.



Non era un de profundis a cr7...quello che ha detto è corretto.
Allegri è un grosso problema


----------



## kYMERA (19 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per Bernardeschi poteva anche starci il giallo, ma l’episodio più clamoroso è il mancato rigore concesso per la spinta a Cancelo. Il rigore di Cuadrado non ci sta mai, si è praticamente tuffato.



Ma che vuol dire "poteva starci il giallo"?
Il regolamento non contempla il giallo per episodi di violenza. Una manata volontaria è una manata. Non deve essere per forza forte o meno forte. E' rosso e fine.

Non c'è interpretazione.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Agosto 2018)

i soliti...


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma che vuol dire "poteva starci il giallo"?
> Il regolamento non contempla il giallo per episodi di violenza. Una manata volontaria è una manata. Non deve essere per forza forte o meno forte. E' rosso e fine.
> 
> Non c'è interpretazione.


Nessuna manata.
Una spinta con sceneggiata di quello che cade.
Nessuna manata,
È stata una reazione ad un provocazione BEN visibile.
Nessuno parla di rosso a Bernardeschi


----------



## kYMERA (19 Agosto 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Nessuna manata.
> Una spinta con sceneggiata di quello che cade.
> Nessuna manata,
> È stata una reazione ad un provocazione BEN visibile.
> Nessuno parla di rosso a Bernardeschi



No è diverso, nessuno juventino parla di rosso a Bernardeschi.
Gli ha dato una manata in faccia e l'avversario non gli ha fatto assolutamente niente, se lo è trovato in mezzo alle gambe dopo un contrasto di gioco, ha alzato le mani ed era fermo.
Ha reagito mettendogli le mani in faccia. Poi lo ha sfiorato, lo ha preso, non lo ha preso, per il regolamento non conta: era un chiaro esempio di reazione violenta da rosso.

Il resto sono chiacchiere.

PS: arbitro AIA per piu' di 8 anni. Non commentatore da Bar Sport.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> No è diverso, nessuno juventino parla di rosso a Bernardeschi.
> Gli ha dato una manata in faccia e l'avversario non gli ha fatto assolutamente niente, se lo è trovato in mezzo alle gambe dopo un contrasto di gioco, ha alzato le mani ed era fermo.
> Ha reagito mettendogli le mani in faccia. Poi lo ha sfiorato, lo ha preso, non lo ha preso, per il regolamento non conta: era un chiaro esempio di reazione violenta da rosso.
> 
> ...



Va bene


----------



## leviatano (19 Agosto 2018)

Il problema di Dybala lo avete centrato, la questione è: se Dybala va a fare il falso nove, chi farà da raccordo tra centrocampo e attacco?


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Agosto 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Dopo 10 giorni di allenamento di buona parte dei.titolari, giocatoei che devono conoscersi, gambe pesanti come sempre storicamente all'inixio con allegri ecc
> 
> E già de prufundis a ronaldo?
> 
> Ok.



Non è che dopo tre mesi di allenamenti CR7 ti farà mai il lavoro sporco che si chiedeva e si chiede a mandzukic, dybala e higuain.
Mi riferivo a questo essenzialmente.
CR7 è una perla che va usata e valorizzata. Nel real a rincorrere gli avversari ci pensava benzema.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Agosto 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Diró una cosa impopolare tra i miei compagni di tifo, ma necessaria:
> 
> La miglior Juve possibile non contempla Dybala



Ahia, presa di posizione forte.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Agosto 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non era un de profundis a cr7...quello che ha detto è corretto.
> Allegri è un grosso problema



Sarei un pazzo se criticassi cr7 : volevo solo dire che cr7 è un giocatore da squadra votata al palleggio nella metà campo avversaria e al controllo dei ritmi e della gara.
Allegri questi principi calcistici non li ha proprio.
Con questa rosa ancelotti vincerebbe la champions, nessuno me lo leva dalla testa.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sarei un pazzo se criticassi cr7 : volevo solo dire che cr7 è un giocatore da squadra votata al palleggio nella metà campo avversaria e al controllo dei ritmi e della gara.
> Allegri questi principi calcistici non li ha proprio.
> Con questa rosa ancelotti vincerebbe la champions, nessuno me lo leva dalla testa.



Ti avevo già capito. Non posdo che concordare.
Molti juventini non capiscono che grosso limite sia allegri. Io spero in cr7, appena si rompe le palle lui, allegri sarà messo da parte


----------



## odasensei (19 Agosto 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ti avevo già capito. Non posdo che concordare.
> Molti juventini non capiscono che grosso limite sia allegri. Io spero in cr7, appena si rompe le palle lui, allegri sarà messo da parte



Allegri mai come quest'anno è in discussione, soprattutto con Zidane libero


----------



## Asso_86 (19 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> La realtà che molti non vogliono ammettere è che Dybala è una seconda punta pura, di quelle vecchio stile, che nel calcio di oggi ha senso soltanto come falso nove alla Villa o Aguero (anche loro ex seconde punte). O lo mettiamo al centro del tridente o continuerà ad essere sempre troppo limitato.



Esatto

Ma al di là di questo, o tira fuori le palle o non c’è ruolo che tenga


----------



## Asso_86 (19 Agosto 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Il problema di Dybala lo avete centrato, la questione è: se Dybala va a fare il falso nove, chi farà da raccordo tra centrocampo e attacco?



Abbiamo Pjanic e poi ci sono gli esterni. Se Dybala farà il centravanti, sicuramente si abbasserà spesso per fare raccordo (con CR7 e l’altro esterno che si buttano in area)


----------



## falconez (19 Agosto 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Stessa cosa che scrivevo ieri, finirà che Dybala giocherà in mezzo e Ronaldo all'ala. Soprattutto quando giocherete col 433.



E' quello che penso anch'io.
Credo più utile un Dybala al centro dell'attacco con CR7 a sinistra e D.Costa a dx.
Nella partita di ieri,sorvolando su tutte le attenuanti (che c'erano e vanno considerate),Dybala fantasma e CR7 con i tempi sbagliati al centro del tridente,tant'è che nel secondo tempo quando si è spostato a sinistra la musica è cambiata.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Agosto 2018)

Io mi chiedo per quale ruolo abbiamo preso Ronaldo? Pensiamo seriamente di giocare con lui esterno e Dybala centrale? Per carità, la musica è cambiata con lui all'ala, ma contro avevamo il Chievo. Ronaldo deve giocare punta centrale, ma alla Juve manca per ora chi riesce a lanciarlo in profondità. Servirebbe Pirlo, non Pjanic che in confronto ha il carisma di un bradipo...Spero di sbagliare, ma quest'anno il campionato lo vedo molto più equilibrato del solito e se per disgrazia si facesse male Ronaldo...


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Serie A 2018/2019 apre con Chievo - Juventus, anticipo della prima giornata. Si gioca sabato 18 agosto 2018 alle ore 18 allo stadio Bentegodi di Verona.
> 
> Dove vedere Chievo - Juventus in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------

